# Re: [EVDL] Lithium battery testing. Abusive. Overcharging, hammers and nails..



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Lithium battery testing. Abusive. Overcharging, hammers and nails..*

Definitely do not follow their "safety" practices!

On Tue, Sep 11, 2012 at 9:54 AM, Lawrence Rhodes


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LExMC5buoFg&feature=autoplay&list=UUrrrMKZy5awZpOFcQWhmtiQ&playnext=2
> >
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Lithium battery testing. Abusive. Overcharging, hammers and nails..*

I guess there is some benefit to knowing what might happen to the cells in
various conditions, but it mostly struck me as "Stupid People Tricks with
Batteries."

I would actually be interested in knowing what those cells might do if
whacked with a hammer when they are NOT overcharged. That could be helpful.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of David Nelson
> Sent: Wednesday, September 12, 2012 12:12 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Lithium battery testing. Abusive. Overcharging,
hammers
> and nails..
> 
> Definitely do not follow their "safety" practices!
> 
> On Tue, Sep 11, 2012 at 9:54 AM, Lawrence Rhodes


> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> > >
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LExMC5buoFg&feature=autoplay&list=
> > UUrr
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Lithium battery testing. Abusive. Overcharging, hammers and nails..*

The old Thundersky literature described a whole array of abusive testing
(submerging in water, short circuit, nail test, etc.). My favorite is the
"AK-47 test" ~ Europe has also done lots of abusive testing. I think
this is a bit off track as lifepo4 is well proven to be superior to other
chemistries in this regard.

I think the crucible question is how discharging at 3c or 10c affects
battery capacity.


> "Mike Nickerson" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I guess there is some benefit to knowing what might happen to the cells in
> > various conditions, but it mostly struck me as "Stupid People Tricks with
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Lithium battery testing. Abusive. Overcharging, hammers and nails..*

I have the Indiegogo set up for the OS battery testing. Was it so bad
idea that no one has anything to say about it ? 

Anyway.. If there is little to no cots to me I'm happy to do testing
for common cause.

I think I have access to quite heavy arsenal but I dare to suspect no
one wishes to try how 400 Ah cell takes 40 mm rounds.

.... I'm more interested on cyclic behavior and lifetime expectations.

-Jukka

http://www.google.com/profiles/jarviju#about


2012/9/13 Marcus Reddish <[email protected]>:
> The old Thundersky literature described a whole array of abusive testing
> (submerging in water, short circuit, nail test, etc.). My favorite is the
> "AK-47 test" ~ Europe has also done lots of abusive testing. I think
> this is a bit off track as lifepo4 is well proven to be superior to other
> chemistries in this regard.
>
> I think the crucible question is how discharging at 3c or 10c affects
> battery capacity.
>


> "Mike Nickerson" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I guess there is some benefit to knowing what might happen to the cells in
> >> various conditions, but it mostly struck me as "Stupid People Tricks with
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Lithium battery testing. Abusive. Overcharging, hammers and nails..*

Hi Jukka,

I was waiting for word that the project had been set up and approved through
Indiegogo before going to their site to figure out how to donate money
towards the cause. I would love to have results from testing various 100Ah
and 180Ah cells. Personally, I have ThunderSky 100Ah cells, so those would
be of interest. =


However, for people looking to the future, I think CALB 100Ah or 180Ah
might be a better first choice.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Jukka J=E4rvinen
> Sent: Thursday, September 13, 2012 11:23 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Lithium battery testing. Abusive. Overcharging,
> hammers and nails..
> =

> I have the Indiegogo set up for the OS battery testing. Was it so bad idea
> that no one has anything to say about it ? 
> =

> Anyway.. If there is little to no cots to me I'm happy to do testing for
> common cause.
> =

> I think I have access to quite heavy arsenal but I dare to suspect no one
> wishes to try how 400 Ah cell takes 40 mm rounds.
> =

> .... I'm more interested on cyclic behavior and lifetime expectations.
> =

> -Jukka
> =

> http://www.google.com/profiles/jarviju#about
> =

> =

> 2012/9/13 Marcus Reddish <[email protected]>:
> > The old Thundersky literature described a whole array of abusive
> > testing (submerging in water, short circuit, nail test, etc.). My
> > favorite is the
> > "AK-47 test" ~ Europe has also done lots of abusive testing. I
> > think this is a bit off track as lifepo4 is well proven to be superior
> > to other chemistries in this regard.
> >
> > I think the crucible question is how discharging at 3c or 10c affects
> > battery capacity.
> > On Sep 13, 2012 12:16 AM, "Mike Nickerson" <[email protected]>


> > wrote:
> > >
> > >> I guess there is some benefit to knowing what might happen to the
> > >> cells in various conditions, but it mostly struck me as "Stupid
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Lithium battery testing. Abusive. Overcharging, hammers and nails..*

I understand that LiFePO4 cells such as ThunderSky seem to be pretty safe
and durable in situations like crashes. However, for those seeking higher
performance, the 20Ah prismatic pouches such as A123 are attractive because
of their higher current capacity. However, I'm not as sure of their
behavior in a crash or other situation where they might be punctured or
suffer impact damage.

However, I know I won't be driving around with cells charged to 4.5V!

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Marcus Reddish
> Sent: Thursday, September 13, 2012 7:37 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Lithium battery testing. Abusive. Overcharging,
> hammers and nails..
> 
> The old Thundersky literature described a whole array of abusive testing
> (submerging in water, short circuit, nail test, etc.). My favorite is the
> "AK-47 test" ~ Europe has also done lots of abusive testing. I think
this is
> a bit off track as lifepo4 is well proven to be superior to other
chemistries in
> this regard.
> 
> I think the crucible question is how discharging at 3c or 10c affects
battery
> capacity.


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Lithium battery testing. Abusive. Overcharging, hammers and nails..*



> On 14 Sep 2012 at 9:07, Jukka J=E4rvinen wrote:
> 
> > (David, I hope this is still on the EVDL code. I mean trying to
> > attract funds like this)
> ...


----------

